

Visual C++ compiler consideres noexcept specs different if containing newline - vitaut
https://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/1355384/c-compiler-consideres-noexcept-specs-different-if-containing-newline

======
paulrpotts
Wow, I am a little baffled by just what kind of chain of failures could result
in a bug like this. The token lexing stage should be eliminating whitespace as
the very first stage of compilation.

